# Clausing 8520



## Daughty

Clausing 8520 vertical mill milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

I have for a recently refurbished Clausing 8520. Head stock has been completely rebuilt. New...



					bn.craigslist.org


----------



## Packard V8

I sincerely hope he gets his asking price.  I've got one for sale and wasn't going quite that high.

jack vines


----------



## mopar geek

Looks like the same one on Ebay, with the lip broken off the motor pulley.


----------



## Aukai

Also only shows the good side of the dove tail.


----------



## frankly2

I paid 500 for mine 10 years ago !


----------



## Daughty

I would like to say, this is mine that I'm selling. Yes the pulley is broke as a replacement from clausing is $75 I can't justify spending the that on a pulley. I'll be more than happy to get a picture of the other side of the dovetail to show both are good. Also if the info is read on the list all is stated in it that the pulley has a chip in it. So nothing is being hidden.


----------



## Packard V8

Daughty said:


> Yes the pulley is broke as a replacement from clausing is $75 I can't justify spending the that on a pulley.


A bit OT, but are all the Clausing motor pulleys the tightest fit I've ever experienced?  I, also, broke the motor pulley while carefully trying to remove it from the Delta/Rockwell 3-phase motor.  To be installed that tightly, it must have been heated during installation.  Anyone else have this experience?

jack vines


----------

